# No wireless networks wicd

## ShadowedAnarchy

Hi,

I've just got my first gentoo system up and running on a Lifebook T4215. I have KDE installed and it works a treat. My T4215 has the "Atheros_5xxx" wireless network card according to "lspci". So i enabled it in the kernel, rebuilt it and loaded into it (works fine).

I then emerged wicd but it cant find any wireless networks, within KDE it says "refreshing..." in Konsole but it doesnt say whether it finishes or not and doesnt display the available networks. It did once, but then they vanished completely. 

Iwconfig shows wlan0 and thats what its configured to within wicd.

wicd also causes issues when it my laptop boots, during loading it cannot start sshd.

I can get copies of my files if you need them, just tell me where to get them from.

Thanks for any help!  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowedAnarchy

Think i fixed it...

I did the following:

```
emerge -C wicd

emerge -v wicd
```

then i rebooted and the same issue with sshd and netmount was present, so gentoo-wiki gave me the idea to do the following:

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

That seemed to work and remove the errors with netmount and sshd. And also KDE now seems to detect networks happily.

I dont know if my networking is all correctly working, I guess i still need to setup all the wireless networks too so that wicd can connect me at command line.

----------

